# Huge oak burl



## thrainson (Feb 20, 2015)

Was helping a neighbor and saw this on his property... What do you all think? What is something like this worth , if I have to pay for it? And would you just drop the tree?



 
Sorry about the quality but I was driving and couldn't stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice find! I would drop tree, as there is more good wood than just the burl. Wouldn't pay much though -- tons of work! Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 20, 2015)

Up here all the oak burls like that that I've gotten were on hollow trees with insect activity. Some still pretty solid some were Swiss cheese. It can be a crap shoot but most burls are.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is my pennies worth
Lot and lots of work.
Just guessing it won't fit on a bandmill.
So either find some one with a Lucas Mill. Or wack at it with a chainsaw.
As close as it is to the ground hard telling what you will hit.
$25-$30 bands , Lucas chain I would guess at $100+
And getting it cut without busting it ?
There is a heck of a lot of tree above it.
You would have to top it.
Just my few quick thoughts

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Feb 21, 2015)

Just a thought, but I think I'd take a look at what you can make off the rest of the tree, whether for boards or even firewood, and offer 25-30% of that for the whole tree. Keep in mind that you have all the work for absolutely no guarantee it's worth a penny.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

